# First Pendants



## Evacuee (Dec 19, 2009)

Got the pendant backer plate and some blanks last week thinking I'd make a few Christmas gifts. They were easy to do with the very excellent backer plate from Richard. Took my two daughters, ages 13 and 16, to a bead shop today and they each made necklaces and one added a bracelet as shown in the 1st two pictures. The women at the bead shop were complementary to the max on the pendants. The last one has some woodburning on it to accentuate the design. Here are the pictures.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice designs Bill!

I like the added embellishments that you put on them.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice job!!!!  You've got the knack of the curves down pat.  Great use of the backer plate.


----------



## sailing_away (Dec 19, 2009)

Extremely nice.  I'm really glad my wife does not look at this site.  Those are much nicer than any I've made.  Very well done.


----------



## Chris88 (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are very nice. I got my backer plate some time ago and still have not made one yet.


----------



## Bobalu (Dec 19, 2009)

Bill, looks like you got the hang of it very quickly. Nice work. Did you have any problem finding blanks? I bought one of those backer plates, but haven't got around to trying it yet. I wanted to wait until I found some nice Corian or laminated stock to work with.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice, I really need to get a backer plate. The old way is not consistent!


----------



## Evacuee (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, guys.  Bobalu, you can get the blanks by looking at the Individual Classifieds and checking out Chad's posts (cwasil) for wood blanks and Fred's (PTownSubbie) posts for corian blanks.  Both provide excellent blanks at reasonable prices and offer great and very fast service.


----------



## mickr (Dec 21, 2009)

great design on those


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 21, 2009)

I really like these nice job and looking forward to joining all of you in the making of  pendents.


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Dec 26, 2009)

looks like you have the technique down pat... very nice


----------

